# Boot Review:   Belleville TR336  Hot Weather Lightweight Side-zip Composite Toe Boot



## 04ctd (Oct 11, 2013)

this boot is part of thier "tactical research" group: lighter for speed, taller for support,  

good points: nice solid quality boot. I get mine FILTHY, and then I pressure wash them, when I pressure wash the house, and they come spotless and dry out, and right back to work. 
they are narrow...don't look like giant work boots. they look sleek.
strings & eyelets have all stayed in place over a year or so.

no steel toe...when steel toes get cold, they STAY cold. these seem to keep my foot warmer.
I think steel toes are must, because most of us are "multitasking" while doing hard labor in the yard/garage, and accidents happen.

example: was mowing while it was dark one night, rushing....I have stuck my boot (not these) in the deck of my riding lawn mower to clean out the clump of wet grass....while the blade was going. so YMMV, but i NEED protection for my toes  



bad point:  outer sole is hard....so hard it clicks on hard floors, like high heels.
traction is minimal on oil/slick stuff (think of an upside down lego on oil over linoleum) 
the outer sole being stiff makes the foot bed VERY stiff.
I wear two sets of insoles in most boots, and these NEED that cushion over the OEM foot bed.


they seem to run a half size small, i wear a 12 wide, but these are a tad bit snug.  which may be part of the "tactical" because you have a lot of control.  but not as much comfort when doing yard work.


I love the side zipper, i got spoiled on those when I was in the military: go to a long winded meeting: reach down and unzip the boots, and slide your old dogs out to expand & dry off & relax some.

other than the price, I like them. as for the price, "you get what you pay for"

http://www.bellevilleboot.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=66

Your Price: $156.00


TR336Z CT GUARDIAN Hot Weather Lightweight Side-zip Composite Toe Boot
_ 

This hot weather boot is made with a composite toe that is lighter in weight and does not conduct heat or cold to provide enhanced comfort around your toes.   In addition, our combination curved side zipper & lacing system makes it easy to get into and out of this breathable, high performance safety boot.


BOOT FEATURES:
 •Rough-out cowhide leather & nylon fabric upper
•Soft, shock-absorbent EVA midsole and long-wearing outsole that is oil & slip resistant
•TR-1 premium load bearing orthotic insole
•Non-metallic, spacious composite toe is ASTM F2412-11 and F2413-11 certified and EH rated
•YKK coil side zipper with auto lock slider
•Highly breathable Air Mesh moisture-wicking lining
•8” height_

http://www.bellevilleboot.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=66


----------

